# Low Tech Anchor Storage Solution



## Ebug (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello all.

One of things about my boat that I have not enjoyed is the noise that the mushroom anchors make as I bounce across rough water. I always see them dancing and pounding all over the bottom of the boat....and if I don't remember to move then down off the deck it literally pounds into the floor while under way...scaring the day lights out of me every time.

I have been looking for a solution to this for a while now. The trusty old google search never seemed to supply me with any sort of elegant solution. Well today I was in Tractor Supply buying feed when I saw these small bowls made out of rubber. I thumbed through the selection and bought two that look about the right size for $4.99 each. When I got them home it looks like my guess on size was right on. The 15lb mushroom anchors I use fit snuggly down into them. The pliable rubber provides enough friction that you have to tug at them pretty good to get it free.

I will screw these to the deck floor front and rear near where I normally throw them from. Now I wont have to listen to them boucing all over the place and they will be where I need them the most.

Rob


----------



## DaleH (Jan 23, 2016)

SLICK idea!


----------



## Shoedawg (Jan 23, 2016)

+1

Those "feed bowls" are super cheap and are tough. Thanks for the idea. That rubber will pretty much reduce the noise and bounce. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 23, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## KMixson (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2016)

Great idea. That was an inspired find at TS. Now, I wish I had a mushroom.

Actually, today I am building a top-hinged, hollow step to help me get up onto the front deck. I will size it to fit my anchor inside of it, too. I don't use an anchor much, and this will keep it out of the way and quiet, also. I will use an cut-down old battery box to keep things from rattling around and dry. Saw the idea on another site.

richg99


----------



## bird35 (Jan 25, 2016)

I am just happy when I remember to pick up both anchors before I head to the ramp.


----------



## mirroman (Jan 25, 2016)

Great idea, sure beats my plastic milk crate!


----------



## JET4 (Jan 26, 2016)

very nice


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 26, 2016)

ingenious!


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 26, 2016)

Congratulations on your idea making front page news on the home page!
https://www.tinboats.net


----------



## bikerider (Nov 20, 2018)

Great solution you found there. I love seeing stuff like this. =D>


----------



## surfman (Nov 21, 2018)

=D>


----------

